# Put Some Heat In The Bathroom



## hallfleming

I got tired of freezing in the bathroom so I added a vent. I ordered a 2" duct collar, some 2" flex and a 4" dampening vent with a 2" connection on the back. The handler has some available spots so I installed the 2" collar and ran the flex under the tub. The nice thing with the vent I bought is that you can control the angle and flow. Not to mention it matches.







If only a A/C vent was this easy...


----------



## H2oSprayer

hallfleming said:


> I got tired of freezing in the bathroom so I added a vent. I ordered a 2" duct collar, some 2" flex and a 4" dampening vent with a 2" connection on the back. The handler has some available spots so I installed the 2" collar and ran the flex under the tub. The nice thing with the vent I bought is that you can control the angle and flow. Not to mention it matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only a A/C vent was this easy...


Nice, simple fix.


----------



## Traveling Tek

Where did you order it all from? Any chance you want to list the part numbers and how many for someone who has no clue?


----------



## hallfleming

I got the 2" duct collar from tweetys dot com.
*Item Number: 79-1837
Manufacturer: Suburban
Manufacturer Part No: 51240*

The 2" flex and vent came from dwincorp.dot com
*Rotaire 3820R - 2" heat outlet vent w/damper in off-white
2" x 25' 2" Metalized Flexable RV Heat Duct *



Traveling Tek said:


> Where did you order it all from? Any chance you want to list the part numbers and how many for someone who has no clue?


----------



## thefulminator

Looks great but I would like to ask a few questions about the mod.

I can see the floor plan of the 301BQ on the Keystone site. It doesn't show where the furnace is located. Is it under the frige?

From the pic on Tweety's site for the collar, I am assuming that the furnace has additional knockouts. Is that correct?

Was there any clearance issues under the tub?

Any more pictures you have of the mod would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Traveling Tek

301bq furnace is under the fridge which is directly to the left of the bathroom on the same wall as the shower. SHould be able to run it under the tub easily. I have looked under there and there is plenty of room.


----------



## thefulminator

I think that is the same arrangement my 21RS has.

Does your tub have a step or is it full depth?


----------



## Traveling Tek

Umm it's full depth. There appears to be 3-4 inches from tub bottom to floor when I look under there.


----------



## hallfleming

My original idea was to install the new vent on top of the access panel. The 2" vent is actually a 4" vent with a reducer so it wouldn't mount flush to that panel without cutting the vent. Just keep in mind that there's wood "footers" behind the walls so you'll need to make the hole slightly off the ground.

When I installed the 2" collar on the furnace, I removed the blanking panel from the left hand side closest to me. It was the far side of where the tube would route but it laid under the existing two 4" hoses better that way.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This is awesome!!

Did you remove the tub to complete this mod or were you able to make all the connections via the small opening panel?

I might have to add this to my list of "to be done" mods.


----------



## hallfleming

I didn't have to pull the tub. I drilled the hole under the fridge at he bottom as close to me as I could. When I pushed the flex through the hole, it fished under the tub with plenty of clearance. I need to take a pic of the flex attached to the handler. I forgot to!



Oregon_Camper said:


> This is awesome!!
> 
> Did you remove the tub to complete this mod or were you able to make all the connections via the small opening panel?
> 
> I might have to add this to my list of "to be done" mods.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

hallfleming said:


> I didn't have to pull the tub. I drilled the hole under the fridge at he bottom as close to me as I could. When I pushed the flex through the hole, it fished under the tub with plenty of clearance. I need to take a pic of the flex attached to the handler. I forgot to!


Thanks...I think that picture would help me complete this mod planning (in my mind for now)


----------



## hallfleming

I added 3 additional pics to the opening post. Hope that helps!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

hallfleming said:


> I added 3 additional pics to the opening post. Hope that helps!


That is EXACTLY what I needed to give me the confidence to do this. Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for adding the other pictures.


----------



## hallfleming

You're so welcome! You've helped me out tons in the past!



Oregon_Camper said:


> I added 3 additional pics to the opening post. Hope that helps!


That is EXACTLY what I needed to give me the confidence to do this. Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for adding the other pictures.
[/quote]


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I plan on doing the same mod on my RQS- difference is I have the standing shower, so I will try and run the ductwork over and under the plumbing in the access space under the shower base. Should be an easy attachment to the heater, there are 3 empty punch outs. My thought is it (heat) may get a bit restricted when running though the plumbing, but thats OK- it's a small room to begin with so it wont take much heat to take the chill off. Thaks for the mod idea!


----------



## thefulminator

Excellent pics. Thanks for the info. I'll have to take a look at the 21RS to see if I have the room to do it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

hallfleming said:


> You're so welcome! You've helped me out tons in the past!


Perhaps I can help you get more heat in your trailer....take a look at my Fireplace mod. Great if you're camping in a location with power.


----------



## LaydBack

Very nice mod. I was contemplating doing the same thing. Glad you did it first, because I was thinking of doing a floor register....your way seems simpler and as adequate. The only thing that confuses me is the picture of the 2" duct collar. What I had in mind looks more like this takeoff. Am I missing something?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Parts ordered!!!

Can't wait to do this mod.


----------



## hallfleming

I added a picture of the collar to the opening post....


----------



## LaydBack

hallfleming said:


> I added a picture of the collar to the opening post....


Thanks very much, I assumed the pic on the website was incorrect and went ahead and ordered the parts last night. This will definitely be a pleaser for the DW.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Darn...my collar order from Twetty's was cancelled and I they refunded my money. They said the product was no longer available.

Can I use the same part number at a different site? Help....


----------



## thefulminator

Is this it?

My link

My link


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> Is this it?
> 
> My link
> 
> My link


I orderd the 2"...not 4"

However, I thought the picture they showed was simply incorrect.

Shown image









What I really thought I had ordered.









Can anyone confirm my thinking is correct? I was thinking there was a punch out on the existing housing and I would insert this collar and then attach the duct line to this collar. Correct??


----------



## thefulminator

Try this.

Or this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> Try this.
> 
> Or this.


Thanks!

Question still in my mind is what am I getting? The box thing or the insert (see my pictures above)


----------



## thefulminator

I don't think you are getting the box thing for $4.59.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

As I understand it Jim, The collar fits inside the knock out (or rather, where it was), providing you a mounting flange to then attach your duct work.... the collar is not a solid circle, so you can partially collapse it to get it inside the furnace housing, then expand it and anchor it down. I am watching what you are doing closely, cause I'm tackleing this project in two weeks...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> As I understand it Jim, The collar fits inside the knock out (or rather, where it was), providing you a mounting flange to then attach your duct work.... the collar is not a solid circle, so you can partially collapse it to get it inside the furnace housing, then expand it and anchor it down. I am watching what you are doing closely, cause I'm tackleing this project in two weeks...


I'm just getting the parts now, I don't expect to start the project until May....as the trailer is still in storage and the weather in Oregon still sucks.


----------



## hallfleming

Funny (funny weird), that Twetty's canceled your order. I placed my order and they called to say they would have to special order it and it would take 2 weeks. I waited and they shipped it about 2 weeks later. I guess they didn't want to fool with it anymore. I had the hardest time tracking that part down. Suburban had no clue about that part and suggested I contact my local RV store. HA! Now that's a joke!



Oregon_Camper said:


> Darn...my collar order from Twetty's was cancelled and I they refunded my money. They said the product was no longer available.
> 
> Can I use the same part number at a different site? Help....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oregon_Camper said:


> As I understand it Jim, The collar fits inside the knock out (or rather, where it was), providing you a mounting flange to then attach your duct work.... the collar is not a solid circle, so you can partially collapse it to get it inside the furnace housing, then expand it and anchor it down. I am watching what you are doing closely, cause I'm tackleing this project in two weeks...


I'm just getting the parts now, I don't expect to start the project until May....as the trailer is still in storage and the weather in Oregon still sucks.








[/quote]

In that case, I'll let you know how I make out! (Weather sucks here too- 2 inches of snow- but I need to start working on my projects or I wont get anything done before the Memorial day rally...)


----------



## LaydBack

Oregon_Camper said:


> As I understand it Jim, The collar fits inside the knock out (or rather, where it was), providing you a mounting flange to then attach your duct work.... the collar is not a solid circle, so you can partially collapse it to get it inside the furnace housing, then expand it and anchor it down. I am watching what you are doing closely, cause I'm tackleing this project in two weeks...


I'm just getting the parts now, I don't expect to start the project until May....as the trailer is still in storage and the weather in Oregon still sucks.








[/quote]

Oregon weather????? How bout St. Louis weather....... just de-winterized the brand new 312BH last Sunday......may need to re-winterize it for this Sunday....UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtengineer

You guys make me laugh talking about the weather!

This is a cool mod, thanks for posting. This is great for those of us who live where it is cold.


----------



## LaydBack

Got my 2" collar today, and added this mod on the 312BH. Very simple and straight forward, can be done in less than an hour, just double check where you're drilling and what's behind it. I've probably got 75% of the flex duct left, it doesn't take much. I'm still having trouble posting pics here, so here's a link to my camper photos, where you can find pics of this mod. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV I even threw one in to show how much extra flex was left. Anyone is STL looking to do this, I've got flex duct.

Edit (figured out how to post pics):









Drilled 2 5/8" hole to route flex under tub



Drilled 4" hole for register, 4 1/8" - 4 1/4" would probably have worked better.



Installed new register



Routed flex up and over existing 4" flexes. Had to remove 4" flex shown to get drill in for hole through wall.
7

Turn onto 2" collar is sort of sharp, but not to restrictive.



Close up view of 2" flex going through wall in furnace area.



Finished in furnace area.



Extra flex was longer than the super slide. I probably used less than 5 of the 25'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

srwsr said:


> Got my 2" collar today, and added this mod on the 312BH. Very simple and straight forward, can be done in less than an hour, just double check where you're drilling and what's behind it. I've probably got 75% of the flex duct left, it doesn't take much. I'm still having trouble posting pics here, so here's a link to my camper photos, where you can find pics of this mod. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV I even threw one in to show how much extra flex was left. Anyone is STL looking to do this, I've got flex duct.


Guess I will try to order the collar from them again...


----------



## LaydBack

Oregon_Camper said:


> Got my 2" collar today, and added this mod on the 312BH. Very simple and straight forward, can be done in less than an hour, just double check where you're drilling and what's behind it. I've probably got 75% of the flex duct left, it doesn't take much. I'm still having trouble posting pics here, so here's a link to my camper photos, where you can find pics of this mod. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV I even threw one in to show how much extra flex was left. Anyone is STL looking to do this, I've got flex duct.


Guess I will try to order the collar from them again...
[/quote]

I think I may have ordered mine minutes/hours before you did. I have found other sites that say they have it in stock. Just Google the part number.


----------



## CdnOutback

I found this topic kinda ironic because our 5'er has a heat duct into the bathroom and I had to buy a new register so I could cut down the heat. It got so hot in there that it was about unbearable... Anyway, I like the way your mod turned out. Looks as good or better than a factory install.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

srwsr said:


> Got my 2" collar today, and added this mod on the 312BH. Very simple and straight forward, can be done in less than an hour, just double check where you're drilling and what's behind it. I've probably got 75% of the flex duct left, it doesn't take much. I'm still having trouble posting pics here, so here's a link to my camper photos, where you can find pics of this mod. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV I even threw one in to show how much extra flex was left. Anyone is STL looking to do this, I've got flex duct.


What did you use to create the 2" hole in the wall to route the duct and insert the heater vent?


----------



## LaydBack

Oregon_Camper said:


> Got my 2" collar today, and added this mod on the 312BH. Very simple and straight forward, can be done in less than an hour, just double check where you're drilling and what's behind it. I've probably got 75% of the flex duct left, it doesn't take much. I'm still having trouble posting pics here, so here's a link to my camper photos, where you can find pics of this mod. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV I even threw one in to show how much extra flex was left. Anyone is STL looking to do this, I've got flex duct.


What did you use to create the 2" hole in the wall to route the duct and insert the heater vent?
[/quote]

I used a 2 5/8" holesaw for the flex, and a 4" holesaw for the register. If you can get a 4 1/4", it would be a lot easier to get the register in. Be careful, there are water lines for the vanity under the tub. On the 312BH, you need a pretty small drill to get into the furnace compartment and drill the hole under the tub. There was only 1 spot available for the duct collar on mine.


----------



## BlueWedge

Thank you for this mod. I just finished this on our 21RS.

2" duct would have been a bit easier but 4" fits barely. The copper propane line and flex water lines should be watched for. Be careful when drilling. The wall between the heater and tub is double walled. I notched out 2 sections ~1/2" on each side of the hole for easier installation of the register. ( you will know what I mean if you do this )

Photos say it all


----------



## hallfleming

Looks great!

Alright, who's starting the a/c in the bathroom thread? 



BlueWedge said:


> Thank you for this mod. I just finished this on our 21RS.
> 
> 2" duct would have been a bit easier but 4" fits barely. The copper propane line and flex water lines should be watched for. Be careful when drilling. The wall between the heater and tub is double walled. I notched out 2 sections ~1/2" on each side of the hole for easier installation of the register. ( you will know what I mean if you do this )
> 
> Photos say it all
> 
> View attachment 1524
> View attachment 1525
> View attachment 1526
> View attachment 1527
> View attachment 1528
> View attachment 1529
> View attachment 1523


----------



## BlueWedge

hallfleming said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Alright, who's starting the a/c in the bathroom thread?


On the 21RS it is a straight shot over to the bathroom from the front a/c duct in the ceiling. Not sure how things are routed on the newer models ?

We found that covering the skylight greatly reduces the temps inside the bathroom.


----------



## Traveling Tek

Ok, for those of use who travel too much to wait on stuff being shipped, who wants to put together a kit? Hehe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I can't catch a break on the darn collar item

....Thank you for your purchase with us. We have found that the product you ordered from us currently has a lead time of 6 weeks.

AGGGGHHHH!!!!

Can someone give me a link to a site that has the collar?


----------



## LaydBack

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can't catch a break on the darn collar item
> 
> ....Thank you for your purchase with us. We have found that the product you ordered from us currently has a lead time of 6 weeks.
> 
> AGGGGHHHH!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me a link to a site that has the collar?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360351636905&viewitem=

http://www.twinsrecreation.com/sp791837.html

http://www.rvbargainpartsoutlet.com/servlet/the-10344/Duct-Collar,-2%22/Detail

Hope 1 of them works for ya. The eBay ad says they've got 10+. I just Google "suburban 51240 2" duct collar". The third link, you may have to cut & paste because as you can see, it's not all highlighted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

srwsr said:


> I can't catch a break on the darn collar item
> 
> ....Thank you for your purchase with us. We have found that the product you ordered from us currently has a lead time of 6 weeks.
> 
> AGGGGHHHH!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me a link to a site that has the collar?


http://cgi.ebay.com/...36905&viewitem=

http://www.twinsrecr...m/sp791837.html

http://www.rvbargain...344/Duct-Collar,-2%22/Detail

Hope 1 of them works for ya. The eBay ad says they've got 10+. I just Google "suburban 51240 2" duct collar". The third link, you may have to cut & paste because as you can see, it's not all highlighted.
[/quote]

LOL...the ebay link looked great. Then I noticed the company name is the same as the company that just emailed me the 6 week delay message. I called them...she said something like ebay only allows them to put up this auction with 10 more more items, but they don't have any. I siad that seems to be misleading to customers, but she didn't agree.....REALLY????

Just placed order wtih the 2nd link....crossing my fingers!! I don't need to get 3 failed attempts to buy this darn collar.


----------



## Troy n Deb

I am looking to do this mod in the 21rs. I have a buddy who is a hvac engineer and designs commercial systems. Check out the website below. I think he will be getting me some of their items to complete my project. The slotted white vent will work great to sneak under the NEW full tub when I get that installed.

http://www.unicosystem.com/


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can't catch a break on the darn collar item
> 
> ....Thank you for your purchase with us. We have found that the product you ordered from us currently has a lead time of 6 weeks.
> 
> AGGGGHHHH!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me a link to a site that has the collar?


http://cgi.ebay.com/...36905&viewitem=

http://www.twinsrecr...m/sp791837.html

http://www.rvbargain...344/Duct-Collar,-2%22/Detail

Hope 1 of them works for ya. The eBay ad says they've got 10+. I just Google "suburban 51240 2" duct collar". The third link, you may have to cut & paste because as you can see, it's not all highlighted.
[/quote]

LOL...the ebay link looked great. Then I noticed the company name is the same as the company that just emailed me the 6 week delay message. I called them...she said something like ebay only allows them to put up this auction with 10 more more items, but they don't have any. I siad that seems to be misleading to customers, but she didn't agree.....REALLY????

Just placed order wtih the 2nd link....crossing my fingers!! I don't need to get 3 failed attempts to buy this darn collar.
[/quote]

Strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrike 3

From this site....http://www.twinsrecr...m/sp791837.html

Placed order...they called me and said it is a special order and would require an additional $30 shipping...on top of the normal $8 shipping...ON A $5 item!!!!!

Yea...I cancelled the order









Back to square one.


----------



## thefulminator

Can you buy the 4" collar and reduce it to 2" with household HVAC fittings?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> Can you buy the 4" collar and reduce it to 2" with household HVAC fittings?


I thought about that, but if you look at the picture from the fist post you'll see it is pretty tight in there and having a second fitting might make it very hard to make the 90 degree turn.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Jim- I showed that item to a buddy of mine at a local HVAC shop, and he said that any reputable shop will carry one of those collars, or worse case scenario be able to make one for maybe $10.


----------



## thefulminator

More possible links.

My link

My link

My link

My link

ebay


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> More possible links.


My link
Twins Rec - $38 to ship - 4-6 week lead time

My link
Have my order placed this this company. They emailed me with an estimated 6 week delivery notice

My link
Different name...same company as Twins Recreation.

My link
Twins Rec - $38 to ship - 4-6 week lead time

ebay
Same as the company that just emailed me the 6 week delay message


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Jim- I showed that item to a buddy of mine at a local HVAC shop, and he said that any reputable shop will carry one of those collars, or worse case scenario be able to make one for maybe $10.


Care to help a brother out and have your buddy make me one?

...perhaps he could make a few 100 and sell them on ebay himself.	They are impossible to get from anyone else.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I will swing by his shop this afternoon- I'll let you know......


----------



## Rip

maybe here http://dwincorp.com/index.php?cPath=64&osCsid=2cd4fa79edfaff83b807d7243cebe4f2


----------



## BlueWedge

Looking at the photos from the first post. Photo 1 ( first on the left ) it shows the 2" to 4" reducer on the register to ducting. Using this on the heater collar should be fine looking at photo 4 (from the left) you should have enough room making the curve.

The reducer is in the dw corp link. Would have been more room using a couple of these, one on the register and one on the collar. ~ $5 more for reducers.

So order 
2" duct
2 x reducers 2" to 4"
1 x 4" heater collar
1 x 4" register in the prefered color ( i like the on / off version directional etc ) 
2 x clamps for 2" duct - local store

Come to the rally with the parts and we will make it fit. I have lots of 4" duct no 2"


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Jim- I spoke with my guy today, he is having his boys whip up a few in the next couple of days. When he has them done, I'll get your address through a PM and it'll be on the way to sunny Oregon.....


----------



## SLO Outbacker

Looks like a great mod. I may have to look into it. I will watch to see where the flanges show up.


----------



## thefulminator

This is what I was talking about.

DWIcorp










Would you have enough room to install a 4" collar put this on it with a couple sheet metal screws or pop rivets? You could probably cut some of the 4" side off to make it even shorter.


----------



## LaydBack

thefulminator said:


> This is what I was talking about.
> 
> DWIcorp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have enough room to install a 4" collar put this on it with a couple sheet metal screws or pop rivets? You could probably cut some of the 4" side off to make it even shorter.


Based on my install, I would have to say no. It was a pretty sharp turn with the 2" on my unit, and adding to the collar would only make it worse. Good idea, though.


----------



## LaydBack

BUMPING THIS BECAUSE I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO ADD PICS!!!!!!! (editing some of my posts with the pics)



srwsr said:


> Got my 2" collar today, and added this mod on the 312BH. Very simple and straight forward, can be done in less than an hour, just double check where you're drilling and what's behind it. I've probably got 75% of the flex duct left, it doesn't take much. I'm still having trouble posting pics here, so here's a link to my camper photos, where you can find pics of this mod. http://cid-85f7a300b.../browse.aspx/RV I even threw one in to show how much extra flex was left. Anyone is STL looking to do this, I've got flex duct.
> 
> Edit (figured out how to post pics):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled 2 5/8" hole to route flex under tub
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled 4" hole for register, 4 1/8" - 4 1/4" would probably have worked better.
> 
> 
> 
> Installed new register
> 
> 
> 
> Routed flex up and over existing 4" flexes. Had to remove 4" flex shown to get drill in for hole through wall.
> 7
> 
> Turn onto 2" collar is sort of sharp, but not to restrictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Close up view of 2" flex going through wall in furnace area.
> 
> 
> 
> Finished in furnace area.
> 
> 
> 
> Extra flex was longer than the super slide. I probably used less than 5 of the 25'.


----------



## BlueWedge

We had an oppurtunity to use the new bathroom heat this weekend. This is in the top five mods for sure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sweet!!!

After all the hassle of getting the collar, I was finaly able to install the bathroom heat today. Once you have all the part the work is only about 30 mins (if that)

This is a GREAT mod...everyone should do it. Heat in the bathroom is AWE....(wait for it)......SOME!!!!


----------



## thefulminator

So where did you finally end up getting the collar from?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> So where did you finally end up getting the collar from?


From an Outbacker.com member....he had an extra.


----------



## KosinTrouble

What a surprise.. An outbacker member comes through to help another! Just chalk it up to another reason why I love this place so much...


----------



## skystak

ok, so does anyone have a verified source for the 2 inch collar. I'm still looking......great mod.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skystak said:


> ok, so does anyone have a verified source for the 2 inch collar. I'm still looking......great mod.


Ping "Calvin&Hobbes"....he has a local shop that was able to make them.


----------



## skystak

thank you, now just have to figure out sat dish .....cant get it to work through rv...


----------



## Insomniak

skystak said:


> thank you, now just have to figure out sat dish .....cant get it to work through rv...


If your cable is going through the antenna booster, it will block the satellite signal. You need to bypass the booster.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

When I dropped the panel under the refrigerator on my 2005 21RS that I just purchased, I found that there were no flexible ducts, just the furnace attached to the plenum for the floor ducts. I removed the panel in the bathroom that provides access to the underside of the tub and determined that I could get a 4 inch duct under the tub. I therefore got a 4 inch collar, attached it to the plenum and ran clothes dryer vent under the tub. Today, I will receive a square heater vent cover with damper that fits the 4 inch flexible duct. I found a square cover that is smaller than the round ones portrayed above, but they only come in the 4 inch size. The fit under the tub is very tight, and you have to be careful. You also have to use the flimsy dryer duct, not the heavy duty stuff because you have to make a tight turn onto the collar that you have attached to the plenum. This collar needs to be a short collar, which happens to be the most common type. The advantage of the 4 inch duct is that it carries three times as much heat as the 2 inch duct, and you don't need to get a special collar to fit the plenum. Also, you can use the heavy duty square outlet with damper.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wisconsin-Knight said:


> When I dropped the panel under the refrigerator on my 2005 21RS that I just purchased, I found that there were no flexible ducts, just the furnace attached to the plenum for the floor ducts. I removed the panel in the bathroom that provides access to the underside of the tub and determined that I could get a 4 inch duct under the tub. I therefore got a 4 inch collar, attached it to the plenum and ran clothes dryer vent under the tub. Today, I will receive a square heater vent cover with damper that fits the 4 inch flexible duct. I found a square cover that is smaller than the round ones portrayed above, but they only come in the 4 inch size. The fit under the tub is very tight, and you have to be careful. You also have to use the flimsy dryer duct, not the heavy duty stuff because you have to make a tight turn onto the collar that you have attached to the plenum. This collar needs to be a short collar, which happens to be the most common type. The advantage of the 4 inch duct is that it carries three times as much heat as the 2 inch duct, and you don't need to get a special collar to fit the plenum. Also, you can use the heavy duty square outlet with damper.


I thought about using 4" duct, but decided 2" was plenty for the small bathroom and I didn't want to divert more heat away from the other 3 vents. I figured the bathroom door is shut and would get REALLY hot in there with 4" duct pumping heat into that location.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

You are right about stealing the heat from the other vents when using the 4 inch duct. I am not sure that will be a problem because I can always close the damper. Otherwise, it will be a lot of heat for such a small room, but it also should warm up quickly. If it seems like I should have used smaller duct, I can always figure out a way to cut the flow down a bit. I did not have 2 inch duct or a reducer and I had plenty of room to install the 4 inch duct, but it is a very tight fit under the tub. I am not contending that my installation is better, I am just mentioning that it can be done.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Alot of you are adding heat to the bathrooms! I can't wait to do it. I wish they sold a kit to do this mod so you don't have to run all over the place getting what you need.


----------



## dirtengineer

I just finished mine up. For those of you looking for the 2" collar, I got mine at American RV. It will be very nice to have some heat in the bathroom. Got a week-long trip coming up this next week!


----------



## sonomaguy

Oregon_Camper said:


> You're so welcome! You've helped me out tons in the past!


Perhaps I can help you get more heat in your trailer....take a look at my Fireplace mod. Great if you're camping in a location with power.
[/quote]

Fireplace mod, I would like to see that one. I was thinking of doing that to mine as we always go with shore power but are using a standard upright heater right now and it is always in the way. I know I am digging up an old thread, but it may help me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

sonomaguy said:


> You're so welcome! You've helped me out tons in the past!


Perhaps I can help you get more heat in your trailer....take a look at my Fireplace mod. Great if you're camping in a location with power.
[/quote]

Fireplace mod, I would like to see that one. I was thinking of doing that to mine as we always go with shore power but are using a standard upright heater right now and it is always in the way. I know I am digging up an old thread, but it may help me.
[/quote]

you can see my fireplace mod here

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_Electric_Fireplace.htm

I bought the fireplace from Costco for about $200. Did a nice job of heating the trailer.


----------



## Leedek

This mod is really one of the best I have done. Thanks to the Outbackers that gave encouragement and photos.









One thing I noticed in this whole thread. Every fitting and connection in your furnace leaks a little air. The best way to install the new duct, hoses, reducers, and any connector?? .... use aluminum DUCT TAPE! The photos below show typical openings and connections. The whole plenum is a sieve for air loss. Aluminum tape the seams along the plenum box, at connections, and around the openings. I was amazed the amount of air coming from my vents after I taped. Some of the openings are more easily sealed from the inside of the plenum.










NOTE: *Duck tape is NOT DUCT TAPE!* Forget the fabric junk and use aluminum duct tape. They make a high temp aluminum duct tape also. I used a more commonly found aluminum tape two years ago and have not had a failure.

*I found an old thread that really gets into furnace mods. Insomniak is a mod-wizard and his noise reduction/insulation mod .... beyond compare!!*
*Its right here: Major Furnace and Insulation Mod*

Now stay cozy and think SUMMER!!


----------

